# Food fight whataburger SA



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Between two high schools after the game. Hate to clean that up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bunch of punks...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Better than a gunfight!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Please tell me the cops were called. Looking at the last pic it looks like the punks left the whataburger crew to clean it up. Would be a great story to hear the cops showed and made the kids clean everything or receive ticket. Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

The parents need to be sent to prison.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Parents must be proud.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

both schools should take all they can identify and do a clean up every saturday for a month there plus suspension from games if a player /cheerleader etc,,,bunch of bratas did that at an all you can eat crawfish at joes barbq in alvin years ago and joe stopped all you can eat crawfish, not sure if he ever stated it again after that?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.

GEEEZZZZZ!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Were are the parents or teachers these kids look old enough for a arse whopping...

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

throwing $10 bills... those burgers are expensive i would have just eaten mine


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no idea if the cops were called but I would assume yes.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe Shallow Minded wants to clean up after the "kids". I wouldn't want to. Fun is fun but don't make somebody else's life worse by having to cleanup your silly mess.
I bet they had a good time doing it though.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


tell him that,lmao 
"They caused more than $20,000 worth of damage,"

*Teens Trash Ex-NFL Player's Home And Parents Are Mad At Him? *

by

September 20, 2013 9:18 AM









Former NFL offensive lineman Brian Holloway in front of his home in Stephentown, N.Y., which teens trashed earlier this month.

Michael Hill/AP 
This story deserves discussion, so please have at it in the comments thread:
Over the Labor Day weekend, police say, more than 300 teenagers broke into the vacation home of former NFL player near Albany, N.Y.
Holloway was away and the teens decided that his house and barn â€" located on a 197-acre piece of property â€" were perfect places to party.
They caused more than $20,000 worth of damage, .

AP/YouTube

, the miscreants "found it acceptable to trash the house â€" listed for sale â€" and steal some of its contents. They broke windows, spray painted and made holes in the walls, urinated on the carpets, scarred the wood floors by dragging kegs across them. They left their party garbage behind."
The teens also thought it was a good idea to Tweet and Twitpic and Instagram about the party â€" and that helped enormously when Holloway launched a where he's posted many of the things that were shared on social media.
His site includes youngsters' names, or at least what they call themselves on social media. It's helping local police in their investigation.
Holloway's goal hasn't been just to ID those responsible so that they can be punished. He's hoping, he says on the website, "to turn this moment into a movement" by making the 300 or so kids "ambassadors" who reach out to others to talk about "accountability and reconciliation ... [and] save lives."
This brings us to the kids' parents. Holloway, , says some of them have since threatened him because he's been publicizing what the teens did:
"Parents are upset with me when their child was in my house ... taking drugs, using roofies and drinking, and they're going to be upset with me?" he said in disbelief.
​ One other important note:
Holloway had been planning â€" and says he will still go ahead with â€" a "family reunion of champions" for active and retired military personnel and their families. It's set for Saturday and about 1,000 people are expected.
He invited the teens who trashed his place to come help him clean up and get ready for the party. According to CNN: "Fifty volunteers showed up to clean up the home, but only one person who was there actually attended the party."
Other kids, though, did pitch in. The _Times-Union_ says that "at least seven Cohoes juniors drove to Brian Holloway's property overlooking Stephentown to take stock of his belongings, clean urine-stained carpets, pick up broken glass and undertake other chores. ... 'We just wanted to show him that not all teenagers in the world do these kind of things,' volunteer Gina Martini, 16, said."
And even though Martini wasn't one of the teens who did the destruction, "she handed Holloway a card with a written apology and a plate of brownies."
*Update at 12:35 p.m. ET. Parents May Sue:*
, "parents of the hundreds of teens who broke into and destroyed former NFLer Brian Holloway's upstate vacation home are threatening to sue him for outing their brats on Twitter â€" saying he's spoiling their chances of getting into college."
*Update at 11:35 a.m. ET. Stolen Headstone From Grandson's Grave Has Been Returned:*
"JC" writes in the comments thread that "the most disgusting act was left out of this article â€" the fact that these teens stole the headstone of his grandson that died at birth."
That certainly was worth noting, so we want to thank "JC" for making sure we do.
As Holloway wrote, it's "a granite eagle, of great value to our family; it's the headstone for my grandson, Dyanni who died at child birth."
Thankfully, on Holloway's "Help Me Save 300" website, it's now reported that the granite eagle has been returned.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...sh-ex-nfl-players-home-parents-are-mad-at-him


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


If one of my kids was involved in something like that, they wouldn't be sitting comfortably anytime soon.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If one of my kids was involved in something like that, they wouldn't be sitting comfortably anytime soon.


No joke! 
I had my *** tore up for similar stuff by my dad....AND had to clean it up on top of that!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok,now I need a whataburger


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Remember that time we trashed Whataburger? Good times...


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep, the kids do need some punishment but looks like no knives or guns came out and that's a good thing! High school kids have been this way for all times. You use to see a lot more of this kind of thing. I wish they would have stayed for the clean up but I bet when the cops were called, they split of the manager said "get the he!! out".


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

X2 colby


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> throwing $10 bills... those burgers are expensive i would have just eaten mine


No kidding!

But, these kids aren't paying for their grub the parents foot the bills. Ah I remember the days of young, dumb and full of ........


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't recognize a school mascot in SA called the broncos. Doesn't really mean anything because there have been so many new schools built here, but are you sure that happened here?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> I don't recognize a school mascot in SA called the broncos. Doesn't really mean anything because there have been so many new schools built here, but are you sure that happened here?


Yes. 
brandeis broncos


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> throwing $10 bills... those burgers are expensive i would have just eaten mine


they're good too.

another group of POS idiots


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Disrespecting someone else's property. I say punks.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


It's fine if they want to do that at home, but it's not ok to do it at a place of business.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Now what would you do if you were there while they did this?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

tinman03 said:


>





redspeck said:


> Now what would you do if you were there while they did this?


Judgement Day...LOL


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Whataburger decorates the place 1/2 broncos and 1/2 O'Connor Panthers during football season, and really is a friendly rivalry with a bunch of otherwise very good kids. Anytime a big group of teens gets together, and one of them starts this kind of stuff it gets out of control in 1 second. There were no physical fights and the only excuse here is mob behavior. Cops broke it up immediately, and made everyone leave, and they locked the doors to clean up. Now, for a little context...if you went to the game, you'd understand how unbelievable the emotions were running. O'Connor basically won the game in last, 6 seconds by scoring a field goal, going up 10-9. They kicked off to Brandeis and then set up a prevent defense. The final play was a pass with three laterals, and as the clock ticked to 0 seconds the panthers rushed the field as the runner was forced out of bounds at about the 30 yard line. We'll that defensive penalty with zero seconds on the board put Brandeis at the 15 yard line and they won the game with a field goal. Hands down the best and most intense HS football game I have ever witnessed.. Now this is absolutely no excuse to damage anyone's property, esp the most gracious institution that supports them weekly, but rest assured, Monday morning there will be videos reviewed in two principal offices and some kids will be in trouble! One more thing, there were no cheerleaders or football players there, they hadn't been released from the school before this happened.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Was this after the game? lol


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes after the game, agree with Portside we were at the game and it was intense! We love close by and my son was about to go out with friends. I had the talk, about being careful as likely emotions were very high! While he got ready he got a tweet and came to show me. He decided to stay in and we just surfed twitter, Instagram, etc... There was more serious damage than food thrown. O'Connor student section broke bleachers were they had been sitting after the game. Supposedly tires were slashed at whataburger too..





 End of the game


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

This is not in defense of the actions at WB, but i have never heard the national anthem sung so loudly and proud as I did by both student bodies at a FB game. It was truly a moment to be proud of these schools. I really feel bad for the OC Panthers getting out scored like they did, and even worse for the good hearted employees a WB who celebrate both teams at this location. They are a class organization who supports the community, and they didn't deserve to have the place trashed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Since some of you guys seem to be from the area and at the game, would you discipline your kid if he/she was a part of that mess? Or, shrug your shoulders and say "kids will be kids" like some on here since they didn't kill/hurt anybody? Just wondering...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bunch of thugs that need a butt kicking.

The problem these days is that no one is held accountable to a good arse whoop in'!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Suburban kids acting like suburbans kids. If it had been inner city it would have been shots fired. Hopefully theres a video and the kids will be deciplined.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


Agreed...



Haute Pursuit said:


> Since some of you guys seem to be from the area and at the game, would you discipline your kid if he/she was a part of that mess? Or, shrug your shoulders and say "kids will be kids" like some on here since they didn't kill/hurt anybody? Just wondering...


Yes, I would discipline them (make them clean up for a shift or something like that). But there are far worse things teens could be doing compared to a relatively friendly food fight.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats tame compared to what happens when some rivels get together

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

I go to Smithson Valley High School (in Bulverde/Spring Branch area) and we play Brandeis frequently...if I ever did something like this, my parents would literally probably KILL me! But I never would, because I respect other people and wouldn't want to clean up after those disrespectful brats. Glad it wasn't SV that did this...enough shame is brought to our school by other stuff such as an SV student that broke $30,000 worth of windows for a "senior prank" 2 years ago!!! So glad they caught him before I did- we would've had quite a "talk". :hairout:


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

If this happen last night the 2 scools r close to each other like within 5 min

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Wonder how many of those parents will be like these parents?

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/09/1...lloway-after-he-called-out-teens-trashing-his


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Yes, I would discipline them (make them clean up for a shift or something like that). But there are far worse things teens could be doing compared to a relatively friendly food fight.


I hear you, but justifying their wrong actions, shouldn't be followed by "they could be doing worse stuff" to me. Wrong is wrong anyway you slice it. I'm glad it didn't turn into something worse, but it was still wrong and bad judgement on the kids part. I'm sure there were one or two instigators who started that mess and they drug some probably really good kids to their level.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

How much do you really think it cost Whataburger to clean up that mess? Lets see wipe off the tables wipe off the chairs sweep the floor and mop it (isn't that what there supposed to do every night). Granted, it took a couple of extra employees to clean it up (some of the money earned should have been spent on security and this wouldn't have happened). Bottom line is, nobody was hurt and Whataburger made a pile of money that night. 

Yes sometimes kids do stupid thinks without thinking and as another person stated "the schools will be dealing with it on Monday"


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

So now, we're itemizing it to make it look better and blaming Whataburger for the lack of security???? Are you kidding me?!?!?!
you guys would be screaming bloody murder if they had a security guard on duty telling your table to keep it down for other patrons.
I'm finally starting to see where the problem is coming from!

Â©


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


 I know now why you are called shallow minded.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> So now, we're itemizing it to make it look better and blaming Whataburger for the lack of security???? Are you kidding me?!?!?!
> you guys would be screaming bloody murder if they had a security guard on duty telling your table to keep it down for other patrons.
> I'm finally starting to see where the problem is coming from!
> 
> Â©


Yep...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yep...


:headknock:
I think I'm gonna go spank my kiddo for good measurehwell:

Â©


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> :headknock:
> I think I'm gonna go spank my kiddo for good measurehwell:
> 
> Â©


Might as well get the wife while you are at it... General disobiedience or overspending should fit the bill! :cheers: LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Might as well get the wife while you are at it... General disobiedience or overspending should fit the bill! :cheers: LOL


:rotfl::rotfl:

Greenie sent:cheers:

Â©


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I say we just go ahead and give 'em all guns so we can settle this once and for all.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.


No, we never did that due to the fact that there would be accountability from our parents and school. The fact that you think it's okay is disturbing... really.

If kids know that you don't care why should they?



> How much do you really think it cost Whataburger to clean up that mess? Lets see wipe off the tables wipe off the chairs sweep the floor and mop it (isn't that what there supposed to do every night). Granted, it took a couple of extra employees to clean it up (some of the money earned should have been spent on security and this wouldn't have happened). Bottom line is, nobody was hurt and Whataburger made a pile of money that night.


So where your kids there or something?

Maybe the winner of the most stupid post for September.

TH


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I bet you if you ask the whataburger manager if he wanted to do it again next week, he'd jump at the chance. Employees to do the cleaning are already on the clock, a buttload of money in the register, and now his store in every newspaper in Texas...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> I bet you if you ask the whataburger manager if he wanted to do it again next week, he'd jump at the chance. Employees to do the cleaning are already on the clock, a buttload of money in the register, and now his store in every newspaper in Texas...


Bets on. Call him and we'll do a 3 way call to verify.

I disagree wholeheartedly.
edit: name the stakes D


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Bets on. Call him and we'll do a 3 way call to verify.
> 
> I disagree wholeheartedly.
> edit: name the stakes D


Giver me $5 on the NO WAY.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, some of you folks sure are high strung. Perhaps we should build a gallows and hang them all, you think?

Relax folks, all I meant was kids will be kids. Tell me you never did anything wrong when you were a teenager you didn't regret. Anyone?

If you go back and read my thread I never said they shouldn't be punished or made to clean up the mess. All I meant is I can understand why they got caught up in something as simple as a food fight, especially after a rival football game!

Yes, they should have cleaned up the mess. Yes, my folks would have kicked my butt if that was me, but at the same time I understand how a teenager after a big game could get caught up in the mess.

You would think with all the shootings, muggings, gang related crime going in schools something like this would be a breath of fresh air. There's a reason they're called kids and not adults. 

You learn from your mistakes. Enough already, GEEWEZ:biggrin:

P.S. Uncle dave and haute pursuit, happy now? Oh yea one more thing, KMA!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> Bets on. Call him and we'll do a 3 way call to verify.
> 
> I disagree wholeheartedly.
> edit: name the stakes D


No, he's not going to just beg for it to happen. If you compare that night to the same crowd without the food fight? Of course not. If you compare that night, with that night's receipts, to any usual night's 10pm crowd, I'd say he's all over it. Nothing really got damaged, the place got a deep cleaning it probably needed anyway, and he just scheduled a long weekend in Puerta Vallarta that his wife has been after him for months about..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> No, he's not going to just beg for it to happen. If you compare that night to the same crowd without the food fight? Of course not. If you compare that night, with that night's receipts, to any usual night's 10pm crowd, I'd say he's all over it. Nothing really got damaged, the place got a deep cleaning it probably needed anyway, and he just scheduled a long weekend in Puerta Vallarta that his wife has been after him for months about..


So, in other words, no bet. Gotcha
I wouldn't have taken it either.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> So, in other words, no bet. Gotcha
> I wouldn't have taken it either.


 If you were sitting right here, I'd bet ya a buck. Logistical problems otherwise. It's not like he would ever actually admit to it, anyway: corporate wouldn't be happy if he did. He's thinking it, though, at least occasionally...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> If you were sitting right here, I'd bet ya a buck. Logistical problems otherwise. It's not like he would ever actually admit to it, anyway: corporate wouldn't be happy if he did. He's thinking it, though, at least occasionally...


Be sure and cover your track's!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Be sure and cover your track's!


Nah, they're still there, Rhetorical though they may have been. Heck with 'em.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> If you were sitting right here, I'd bet ya a buck. Logistical problems otherwise. It's not like he would ever actually admit to it, anyway: corporate wouldn't be happy if he did. He's thinking it, though, at least occasionally...


I'm sure the thought of what "might happen" if it escalated is sitting in the back of his mind also.
And yes, I can acknowledge the fact a good businessman would jump at this kind of publicity.
But, to me, the cons outweigh the pros heavily.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

that's what happens when them folks come down from the hills into the big city...I mean look at that Manziel boy...those hills do strange things to you...I still can't remember how many times I jumped of mo ranch bridge and I know they moved shoemakers crossing....





sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

you jumped what?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.ksat.com/news/food-fight...x.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Seems like WB and the Police should decide their punishment not the school district, this wasn't a school function in any way.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

After watching the news report,

I think they ought to put out an amnesty call to both schools for some type of community service in their area in which Whataburger agrees on. Whataburger can get the credit for helping the community. The students can redeem themselves and give them the opportunity to be done with it. MAybe have parents chaperon too.

Maybe do something for or at Brooks Army Medical center, the medical center at Fort Sam, or what ever Wahtaburger chooses.

I bet the kids would not have a problem volunteering for that anyway. It was no doubt inappropriate, but still no acts of aggravated type assault or worse.

My 2 cents.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't know the details here but I used to run the Chester's Hamburgers on 410 and Mac Arthur kids would come and trash the place after every home game and it was GREAT for business. We made tons of $$ off it and it looked like a friggin hurricane every night but it was fun and well worth it. (Yea they also had food fights and occasional "run ins" with other schools but they were pretty tame)


Sent from my Legendary IPhone.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


Then let those kids come to your house and trash it. It was terrible behavior.

I bet the schools have a lot to say. The students are governed by school discipline during all trips.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> http://www.ksat.com/news/food-fight...x.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Seems like WB and the Police should decide their punishment not the school district, this wasn't a school function in any way.


they waz reprosentin dey skool yo,lol :slimer:


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


 So it is ok to trash a business, just because its been going on for ever. Must be a city kid thing.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1960'a food fight vs 2013 food fight
1960's - dad takes kid back to scene and makes kid tell manager he is sorry and never will do that again after dad dealt his own punishment and offers kid to manager to make the kid clean up where he sees fit. manager says bring him in Saturday ill have a whole days work for the kid.

2013- parents want to sue for stupid reasons/say their kid would never do anything like that/they are good kids and what they did is good for business , 

lol


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Just thinking 
If a manager inttionaly puts rival schools in the same room he really deserves what he gets.
Did this manager know without a doubt that ONONE was going to pull a gun or knife? It could happen next time, who pays for that? You say, it was just high scholl kids, same high school kids all over the world, but when does it become violent. 
Just an old man rambling on.:headknock


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

2wahoo said:


> Then let those kids come to your house and trash it. It was terrible behavior.
> 
> I bet the schools have a lot to say. The students are governed by school discipline during all trips.


Pretty obvious you haven't read all the threads.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

2wahoo said:


> Then let those kids come to your house and trash it. It was terrible behavior.
> 
> I bet the schools have a lot to say. The students are governed by school discipline during all trips.





RexP said:


> So it is ok to trash a business, just because its been going on for ever. Must be a city kid thing.


Man, somebody needs to call the whambulance! :rotfl:


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*B.S.*



Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


So if someone came to where you worked and just messed up the whole place and you had to clean it up. You'd be fine with it if they were young kids don't think so. I work in a plant and if Maintenance doesn't clean up the job it isn't done. Just saying.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Please read thread 55


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Shallow Minded said:


> Please read thread 55


 READ #71:headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I never did anything like this growing up because I always did exactly what my parents and teachers told me to do. We were perfect children back in the 70's. Not like these horrible children today. Food fights? Sure it starts with a food fight. That is gateway behavior to a life of crime. Next thing you know they are all criminals serving time in the big house for all kinds of deviant acts.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

TX CHICKEN said:


> I don't know the details here but I used to run the Chester's Hamburgers on 410 and Mac Arthur kids would come and trash the place after every home game and it was GREAT for business. We made tons of $$ off it and it looked like a friggin hurricane every night but it was fun and well worth it. (Yea they also had food fights and occasional "run ins" with other schools but they were pretty tame)
> 
> Sent from my Legendary IPhone.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=587721

Mac Arthur class of 76, we never trashed a restaurant even when we won district that year. Guess times change.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

it's all over the SA morning shows right now...

they are saying school officials are looking through the video the kids posted online and are saying suspensions are possible and they are waiting to see if Whataburger will press any charges for damages.

Northside ISD is saying that these kids were representing the schools and possible student groups, which would lead to the kids breaking the school and club's student code of conduct.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Yes things do change, I went to high school in the 60's
and yes we did our share, but we had to clean it up when done. Parents then wern't saying how wonderful it was, maybe laughed and then said OK CLEAN IT UP. WE also didn't have high school kids shooting each other. Seems like now days every parent is ready to sue the school or anyone else because their wonderful childen OBVIOUSLY did some thing wrong. Don't care if you do have pictures it was not my child.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> I never did anything like this growing up because I always did exactly what my parents and teachers told me to do. We were perfect children back in the 70's. Not like these horrible children today. Food fights? Sure it starts with a food fight. That is gateway behavior to a life of crime. Next thing you know they are all criminals serving time in the big house for all kinds of deviant acts.


exactly the excuse the kids are looking for, real cute.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Amazing. You people that have the attitude kids will be kids, no big deal, at least they are not fighting, shooting, bombing, etc. are part of the real problem we see in kid attitudes these days. I am glad it was no more than a food fight, along with a few other rather petty crimes, but wrong is wrong. Kids need discipline and it should be administered in this case. I am not saying hang them or shoot them, but they should serve some kind of community service, and I do mean hard work. 

Back in my time, the olden days, no kid would have been allowed to get away with something like this. I would have gotten my butt kicked, car taken away, marched down to the whataburger and probably spent a weekend helping clean the place. I can't believe anyone would think something like this is OK in any way shape or form. That's crazy.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

RexP said:


> Just thinking
> If a manager inttionaly puts rival schools in the same room he really deserves what he gets.
> Did this manager know without a doubt that ONONE was going to pull a gun or knife? It could happen next time, who pays for that? You say, it was just high scholl kids, same high school kids all over the world, but when does it become violent.
> Just an old man rambling on.:headknock


Blame it on the manager? BS! Blame it on those responsible, the kids and their parents.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> Amazing. You people that have the attitude kids will be kids, no big deal, at least they are not fighting, shooting, bombing, etc. are part of the real problem we see in kid attitudes these days. I am glad it was no more than a food fight, along with a few other rather petty crimes, but wrong is wrong. Kids need discipline and it should be administered in this case. I am not saying hang them or shoot them, but they should serve some kind of community service, and I do mean hard work.
> 
> Back in my time, the olden days, no kid would have been allowed to get away with something like this. I would have gotten my butt kicked, car taken away, marched down to the whataburger and probably spent a weekend helping clean the place. I can't believe anyone would think something like this is OK in any way shape or form. That's crazy.


Edzacahry!!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

San Antonio...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Bunch of punks...





tunchistheman said:


> Parents must be proud.





Haute Pursuit said:


> If one of my kids was involved in something like that, they wouldn't be sitting comfortably anytime soon.





sotexhookset said:


> Disrespecting someone else's property. I say punks.





ChuChu said:


> It's fine if they want to do that at home, but it's not ok to do it at a place of business.





scwine said:


> Bunch of thugs that need a butt kicking.
> 
> The problem these days is that no one is held accountable to a good arse whoop in'!





RexP said:


> So it is ok to trash a business, just because its been going on for ever. Must be a city kid thing.





roundman said:


> 1960'a food fight vs 2013 food fight
> 1960's - dad takes kid back to scene and makes kid tell manager he is sorry and never will do that again after dad dealt his own punishment and offers kid to manager to make the kid clean up where he sees fit. manager says bring him in Saturday ill have a whole days work for the kid.
> 
> 2013- parents want to sue for stupid reasons/say their kid would never do anything like that/they are good kids and what they did is good for business ,
> ...





saltwatersensations said:


> San Antonio...


x2


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

*Todays generation is *****

Any more questions?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep those evil kids need a good caning. Lets see drugs, gangs, pregnancy, drop outs, and food fights. Yep those are the biggest challenges facing parents today.
Hold the kids accountable, accountable, but come on- it aint like its some unspeakable horror they commited 

And RexP- whataburger doesnt have a maitre d- you sit wherever you want to


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

ChuChu said:


> Blame it on the manager? BS! Blame it on those responsible, the kids and their parents.


 NOT BLAMING IT ON THE MANAGER.
but he is the one invited both in at the same time
THINK ABOUT IT, if you can.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> Yep those evil kids need a good caning. Lets see drugs, gangs, pregnancy, drop outs, and food fights. Yep those are the biggest challenges facing parents today.
> Hold the kids accountable, accountable, but come on- it aint like its some unspeakable horror they commited
> 
> And RexP- whataburger doesnt have a maitre d- you sit wherever you want to


Whataburger does not have to invite both schools in at the same time. Not an unspeakable horror but still a crime. That is all i am saying Accountable, some are saying just let them have their fun.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Why dont yall think about what yall did back in high school instead of saying we never had a food fight. I have been hearing about things that happen in high school from way back in the 60 my dad is 67 and he has told me storiea of things they did in high school. So I know its been around for awhile. Some worse then food fights some not. I do agree the kids should have cleaned it up. But its tame compaired to some of the stuff that goes on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

daniel7930 said:


> Why dont yall think about what yall did back in high school instead of saying we never had a food fight. I have been hearing about things that happen in high school from way back in the 60 my dad is 67 and he has told me storiea of things they did in high school. So I know its been around for awhile. Some worse then food fights some not. I do agree the kids should have cleaned it up. But its tame compaired to some of the stuff that goes on.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Never had nor saw a food fight in jr. high, high school, or college. Not saying it didn't happen but I never saw or heard of one. The point is, if it happened back then it would have been dealt with a lot differently that it is today. The attitude is completely different, as you can tell by reading a lot of these post. Unfortunately that is a shame. It is not for the better.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^^^ This ^^^^^


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> Never had nor saw a food fight in jr. high, high school, or college. Not saying it didn't happen but I never saw or heard of one. The point is, if it happened back then it would have been dealt with a lot differently that it is today. The attitude is completely different, as you can tell by reading a lot of these post. Unfortunately that is a shame. It is not for the better.


Isn't your generation the one who raised this generation of bad parents? whenever you point your finger there's always three pointing back at you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Portside said:


> Isn't your generation the one who raised this generation of bad parents? whenever you point your finger there's always three pointing back at you.


I had no kids of my own. Would you like to make any other assumptions.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

So that's how you became the expert on parenting and how today's parents run their lives. Now I understand.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

We should just line them all up against the wall and shoot them. Yea that's the ticket....


----------



## PeteD (Sep 21, 2005)

This is not only teenage misbehavior. How often have we seen reports of _adults_ rioting after sporting events? -- everything from tearing down goal posts, to fights, to trashing cars, etc.?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

PeteD said:


> This is not only teenage misbehavior. How often have we seen reports of _adults_ rioting after sporting events? -- everything from tearing down goal posts, to fights, to trashing cars, etc.?[/QUOTE
> 
> Never at soccer games :spineyes:


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.kens5.com/news/OConnor-B...ight-breaks-out-at-Whataburger-224897822.html


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Apologies and suspensions? Thats all? Why back in the day our parents would have stoned us to death. Spare the stone, spoil the child is what I always say.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Portside said:


> So that's how you became the expert on parenting and how today's parents run their lives. Now I understand.


You sound like you are a big part of the problem. Have you reached puberty yet?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

This place is starting to sound like the jungle


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

file sum kind of charges kids today are practically hopeless


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Newbomb Turk said:


> *Todays generation is *****
> 
> Any more questions?


 Not necessarily. Sure there has been a degradation of society and morals, but I think with facebook/internet/youtube/realit tv, it's a lot easier for the **** heads to be seen. That's what they want right. their 15 mins.
There are a lot of good hard working young people out there today with good sense and responsibility. We are too busy working and supporting the backbone of the country. Now that I'm a little older it shames me to say this but I prob. would have joined in. Haha. Now what my mom or dad would have done. Well, I took my share of spankings/whoopings growing up and I would have been up there cleaning up, guaranteed, as well as walking with a limp. Im surprised there haven't been some parents step up and try to make this right.
Man, as I was typing that I thought about the fun it would have been. Then I thought about my 12 year old son or 11 year old daughter doing that and I started seeing red and the blood pressure was rising. **** getting old sucks.Ha. Sorry for the length.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Those old men that graduated in the early '60s make today's generation seem tame!
In Fort Worth, back in the '60s, @ game time, a guy threw lit toilet paper rolls out his Cessna plane.
And a son of a County Commissioner, drove a bulldozer through the other school's field house.

It makes a messy floor seem minor :rotfl:!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The 60's were the most rebellious generation in at least the last 75 years. The rejection of their parents status quo. Sex, drugs, and rock n roll. Turn, on, tune in, and drop out. Free love. Burn your draft card, womens lib, and Kent State. The baby boomer generation. But no food fights. Those kids would have been in serious chit had they participated in a food fight


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> The 60's were the most rebellious generation in at least the last 75 years. The rejection of their parents status quo. Sex, drugs, and rock n roll. Turn, on, tune in, and drop out. Free love. Burn your draft card, womens lib, and Kent State. The baby boomer generation. But no food fights


woulda been a sin to waste your food whilst having the munchies,lol :cheers:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

RexP said:


> NOT BLAMING IT ON THE MANAGER.
> but he is the one invited both in at the same time
> THINK ABOUT IT, if you can.


I didn't know you needed an invitation to get into whataburger....


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> Lighten up folks, it's a food fight. Kids have been doing that forever and it's a heck of a lot better than someone getting hurt.
> 
> GEEEZZZZZ!


No kiddy its just a food fight what did some of you guys do when you were kids adjust your hallow.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*And blog fighting*



Shallow Minded said:


> PeteD said:
> 
> 
> > This is not only teenage misbehavior. How often have we seen reports of _adults_ rioting after sporting events? -- everything from tearing down goal posts, to fights, to trashing cars, etc.?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Anyone ever go to Whataburger in El Campo after a dance at Silver Wings during the early 80's?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Newbomb Turk said:


> I didn't know you needed an invitation to get into whataburger....


 OK!!!!!!!!!!!! look at the posters in the WB
that is an invtation. They are pictures, so you don't have to read.
OP said decorated that way all season, asking for trouble.sad3sm


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

First order of business if you are going to be mischevious.
DO NOT LET SOMEONE TAKE YOUR PICTURE.
We didn't let that happen, no one i knew would have dared take pictures of an event.:wink:sad3sm


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

RexP did they have cameras back then..........Every single kid in that place had a cell with at least a camera.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

The problem was they didn't like the burgers. They liked 5 Guys better


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Leo said:


> The problem was they didn't like the burgers. They liked 5 Guys better


So they were "Fancy Boys"??? LOL


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Don't know them personally..just sayin


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> The 60's were the most rebellious generation in at least the last 75 years. The rejection of their parents status quo. Sex, drugs, and rock n roll. Turn, on, tune in, and drop out. Free love. Burn your draft card, womens lib, and Kent State. The baby boomer generation. But no food fights. Those kids would have been in serious chit had they participated in a food fight


 They were too stoned to do something that took that much energy...

Meanwhile, if you'll remember, food fights had a major resurgence after "Animal House" came out...


----------

